# HSV GTO steering wheel arrived from NVU today!



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Nick at NVU.com.au was nice enough to sell me a new HSV GTO steering wheel in addition to a gauge pod and they both arrived today! As you can see it's all leather with nice contours at the 3 & 9 o:clock postions.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Verrry nice. Not to be rude -- but I'm curious about the cost with shipping. Enjoy.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Me Like  Me Like. I love the look of that wheel, it's all business. Did the emblem swap out or come with it?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks guys! I love it, had to take her for a bit of a spin afterwards for fun. The emblem is part of the airbag assembly which is a quick remove and replace. I'd recommend emailing Nick for a price; [email protected] It's list price is $795 AUD but he made me an offer I couldn't refuse  It shipped Australian Post and took less than a week to arrive. A great bloke to deal with. He's here as "NVU" so send him a PM.


----------

